# Purpleheart And Maple Box (baby Present)



## El Guapo (Dec 13, 2013)

One of my best buddies and his wife just their first baby, Abigail Grace, two months ago. I told him I wanted to make a baby present and he asked for a bow box. I'd never heard of a bow box before, but apparently (as the name suggests) is just a little box to keep Miss Abigail's bows in. The base is plain ol' purpleheart, but the posts came from a piece of purpleheart with some good chatoyance (didn't show up as well in the pictures though). The sides are obviously curly maple, and the lid is from a gorgeous slab of curly tap hole maple that Sprucegum Dave sent me. If you ever get a chance to get some of Spruce's maple, I definitely recommend it!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice box


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep, nice work ! That's a very nice Bow box !


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks, guys! I don't do a lot of flatwork, but I had fun making this.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey, hey, El Guapo. Very nice work. I am sure they will be very pleased with your gift.

Ray


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice box!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2013)

I love it! Any pictures of the inside?


----------



## Woodman (Dec 13, 2013)

That's a beautiful gift, you sure got talent!


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 17, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> I love it! Any pictures of the inside?



You know, I didn't get any pics of the inside before giving it to them. Next time I'm at their house I will try to get some. I left the inside unlined with just the wood sanded to 400 and finished with some Danish oil. Pretty simple, but a fun build!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 17, 2013)

Ah I finally get to see what you did with that wood. Very nice work and thanks for the advertising.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 17, 2013)

Spruce, I need to get a better picture of that lid. It is truly some beautiful wood, but the curl and figure didn't really show up in the picture.

For everyone else, this pic did NOT do justice to Spruce's maple!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 18, 2013)

nice one


----------



## myingling (Dec 18, 2013)

Like the wood combo ,,,Nice work


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey that's sharp! The maple and purple heart go great together...


----------

